

Meet The Computer Virus That's Trying To Blow Up Iran - zenalbatross
http://www.motherboard.tv/2010/10/28/stuxnet-the-weaponized-computer-virus-that-s-trying-to-blow-up-iran-s-nuclear-power-plant
Everything you need to know about Stuxnet, the world's first weaponized computer virus.
======
pastalex
"killing people with C"

this is scary yes.

